# The Reel Truth - Citica, Curado, Chronarch



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

As of late with the introduction of the Citica and Curado 100's, there have been many...many....many...many thread discussions on these three reels.

Are these three reels basically now carved out of the same molds? Granted the Chronarch MG50 is a different material which allows it to be 2 ounces lighter, but other than paint color they are the same. Add a bearing up to the Curado from the Citica and one up to the Chronarch and the only mechanical difference is defined.....correct? All gear ratios the same at 6.2:1.

So for $119 you are getting one heck of reel at a great price.......correct? The Curado 100DSV and Chronarch 50MG are great too, but is the best decision to buy a Citica 100DSV as obvious as it seems?

Thanks in advance,

GCB


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes they are all built on the same mold. The Curado and Chronach 50MG have lighter spools, aluminum main gear, more bearings etc; For the $$$ the Citica is a steal


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

!  !


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah i been spreadin the same word helluva deal!


----------



## kingfish06 (Oct 3, 2006)

yep barham u got me hooked!!! i sure like it !!

O.K...


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Yes they are all built on the same mold. The Curado and Chronach 50MG have lighter spools, aluminum main gear, more bearings etc; For the $$$ the Citica is a steal


During the sale on the combo for $139.00 at Academy, you can buy the Citica for $99.00. That is a steal, I bought three.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I got one for Fathers day and got to use it for the first time yesterday. My main reel is a curado 100 (old one) and to me they are virtually the same. I love it, plus it's not green and didn't require much green


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I agree. I had to have a Curado 100 when they were first introduced and really like it. That being said, I later bought my son a Citica 100 and sure can't tell $80 worth of difference. It's a sweet little reel.


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

I picked up the Citica when they ran the special at academy. Scooped it up for $129 with an All-Star Coastal 7'. I like this reel much better than my Okuma VS 200 because I do not have to constantly reset drag etc. as I did with the VS200. PLUS, the 200 sits low on the rod so it feels like a smaller reel in my palm. 

MW


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*$100 citica*

http://www.satackle.com/


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I did the same thing years ago after my ambassador messed up. I started out with the citica, then curado then the chronarch. I like the chronarch the best. I bought a diawa zillion early this year and find it better than my gold chronarch. But time will tell which holds-up the best


----------



## jlp (Jan 27, 2006)

Yesterday I bought new in box citca 100 DSV from shop in New Orleans for $99 all day long. After tax $108.25

A year ago got the Citca 200 when the shimano rep group had a little event for $79 new in box. I think they had a discount on that day off the regualar $99 price.

In the New Orleans area most local shops sell them around $99. They always sold the reels alittle less expensive nothing new it was even this way before Katrina.

Academy is always alot more expensive unless you get the reels on sale and when I go to Houston FTU prices are ok but not like the local shops in my area.


----------

